# My Brinkmann Grill and Smoke Pit Mods



## hamboner78 (Jan 9, 2012)

This is the first of a few mods I am doing after reading tons of forums and articles...I never read anything..Hence I am a man...lol

First I did was get some salitllo tile from my work, The Home Depot, I cut them into about 6'x 6"  Saltillo tile never is 12 square so some pieces were shorter than others.  I made it work.  These are the lining of my firebox to help hold the heat.








I then was going to raise the rack up with some angle iron for the coals but after looking at the vent location with grate in place it is almost half way up the vent.







I then got some sheet metal(NON GALV) and made the smoke stack come down to the level of the grill, this will help hold the heat and smoke in.  I forgot to get a picture today but I will tomorrow before I start my smoking of a brisket and finish the last mod of making a deflector for the heat and smoke to stay closer to the bottom of the smoker that will be lined with bricks covered in tin foil to help hold heat.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 9, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## hamboner78 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is the rest of the mods I have done this am before smoking the brisket.  I am not a metal worker, but hopefully it will be fine...lol

I did not have time to foil wrap bricks this time....

Extended chiminey to just above grill level







Heat deflector installed







Heat deflector with grills on.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 10, 2012)

light er up and lets see some TBS!


----------



## hamboner78 (Jan 10, 2012)

It is light and warming up! I cannot wait, my temps are now more even throughout the box, although I cant afford to get good thermometers yet, I will use my turkry fryer thermo. for now!  Pics of the brisket to come, before, during and after and of the TBS!


----------



## hamboner78 (Jan 10, 2012)

Now here is my pic of the before Brisket, just under 5lbs.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 10, 2012)

Very Nice - Looks like some great mods


----------



## hamboner78 (Jan 10, 2012)

ok all done and ate!  Damn that was good!

DONE!







Served!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks great!  Congrats on a good start!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 11, 2012)

This looks good yummy well done


----------



## berninga87 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## pcjack (Oct 3, 2012)

Mods look darn good, but the meat looks MUCH BETTER!   I have the same unit that I bought really cheap on Craig's List.

I have a bunch of floor tiles leftover from a remodel I did here at the house and found your post to be quite interesting

because I was thinking about experimenting with tiles or cinder blocks/bricks because I have a lot of heat stability issues.

Did you find the tiles made a big difference?  I'm new to the COS type of smoker, but not to smoking meat.

Thumbs up on your brisket!

Thanks,
PCJack


----------



## hamboner78 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, it helps hold the box temperature steadier as the box is thin metal.  I have had some of the saltillo tiles crack due to heat but nothing to worry about.  I dont know how regular ceramic or porcelain floor tiles will work, saltillo tiles are un glazed and a little thicker and about $5 a box.


----------



## nickm62388 (Mar 9, 2015)

how often did you have to add more charcoal just curious?? I cured my brinkmann offset smoke n pit today and temps were consistent at 400 degrees for 3 hours but thats cuz i had charcoal in both firebox and cooking chamber.


----------

